# Nosler Partition VS Swift Scirocco



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have had good performance using the partitions but am thinking of trying the sciroccos.

Any experience on big game? thoughts?

sawsman


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a 270WSM I tried the Scirocco 130GR on deer, they worked great. I used the 150GR Partition load for elk hunting as I like the heavier load for them. I quit using the Scirocco's since my gun shot the Nosler's a little tighter and I don't have to resight to switch back and forth. I have shot many animals with the Noslers in many different guns, its my favorite "premium" bullet; never had one fail. 

Suggestion- see what you gun likes best and use that load; they will both work well. Good luck


----------

